# fb LIVE with US Ambassador to Mexico @ 3:30pm hoy en la tarde



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

. . . 31 de marzo a las 3:30pm is the "Facebook Live For American Citizens" hosted by Ambassador Landau . . . a virtual town hall for American Citizens (living ) in Mexico. I think the fb page ( which you have to Like to participate in the town hall ) is Embajda Estados Unidos en Mexico ( al least that is how it is displaying on my newsfeed . . . 

con una sonrisa


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

How did that go ? Learn anything useful ? Can't find any mention of it...

I kind of miss the woman he is replacing.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

lat19n said:


> How did that go ? Learn anything useful ? Can't find any mention of it...
> 
> I kind of miss the woman he is replacing.


I missed the first few minutes (changing browsers to get the sound to work). What I heard was an introduction with the usual advice about social distancing and avoiding unnecessary travel etc. Some reminders that the State Dept does not provide medical care. Then an endless stream of audience questions, almost all of them "I'm in Mexico, should I stay or go to the US" or "I'm in the US, should I stay or go to Mexico".


----------



## hyracer (Aug 14, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I missed the first few minutes (changing browsers to get the sound to work). What I heard was an introduction with the usual advice about social distancing and avoiding unnecessary travel etc. Some reminders that the State Dept does not provide medical care. Then an endless stream of audience questions, almost all of them *"I'm in Mexico, should I stay or go to the US" or "I'm in the US, should I stay or go to Mexico*".


And the answer was???


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

the answer should be do not travel to start with


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

citlali said:


> the answer should be do not travel to start with


This Landau guy's boss is a guy named Pompeo (sec of state). I have cut down drastically how much US news I watch/read but I did catch a couple minutes of Pompeo in front of a podium yesterday and his message was to return to the US NOW - or you may not be able to get in. He was not speaking to Mexico specifically.

Just found the text of his speech online.

"At the same time, I want to deliver a message to Americans who are still abroad. We remain steadfast and committed to getting you all back. We do not know in some countries how long the continued commercial flights in your country may continue to operate. We can’t guarantee the U.S. Government’s ability to arrange chartered flights indefinitely where commercial options no longer exist. I urge Americans to register with their nearest embassy at step.state.gov and work your way back here. Americans abroad who wish to return home should do so immediately and make arrangements to accomplish that."

https://www.state.gov/secretary-michael-r-pompeo-remarks-to-the-press-7/


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No matter what, the more people travel the more the disease spread... I can see snowbirds wanted to go back and having to go back but I have no sympathy for people who travelled despite the fact that the virus had started in the US...or the Europeans showing up in Chiapas right now...How irresponsible can people be??


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

hyracer said:


> And the answer was???


 . . . okay, here is my take away from a few notes and reading the "online chat questions/comments" posted during the LIVE fb feed :

firstly, all were encouraged to enroll in the STEP (notification program) •	Enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP) to receive Alerts and make it easier to locate you in an emergency.

secondly, per comments on this post, "stay or go," . . . my take away - "your personal situation determines" what is best FOR YOU (your health, your living arrangements in country, peace of mind . . . etc). If you chose to leave Mexico, do it now! "non essential travel" was continually discouraged ((( which goes without saying )))

thirdly (and secondly), for those of us choosing to remain here in Mexico . . . "Ride out the storm." (((I decided a few weeks ago that my living here en mi casa was my best option - with my two cats )))

Finally, the audio was "spotty" which directed my attention to the continual online stream of comments & questions from the audience. THAT online chat feature WAS GREAT!!! One theme repeated, and that was "civil unrest," "security," how safe are the highways for those who would return to the USA via car, border crossing status updates . . . these were not addressed as I would have preferred OR expected. ((refer to 2nd point above)).

. . . with all said, I am staying here in San Cristobal de Las Casas, Chiapas . . . all mi vecinos son Mexicanos . . . las tiendas estan struggling YET providing basics - I will continue to support them (as I would do my best to support those in California if I were there today). Something that has not changed here en mi barrio - my neighbors check on me and vice versa, I check on them EVERY DAY - with a "sana distancia" hola, buenos dias, buenos tardes . . . you get this meaning . . . 

I hope the Ambassador & embassy continue doing these LIVE videos ( with better audio ), and encourage our questions to be sent in 1 -2 days ahead so the "above missing responses" can be categorized and ANSWERED by the Ambassador or Consul General as best they can. 

. . . well, estos dos pesos mios ( I think that is grammatically correct )

Con una sonrisa


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

hyracer said:


> And the answer was???


Avoid unnecessary travel. That may be a harder question for people who are part time in both countries, but a lot of the questioners were asking: can I visit my relatives (questions for both directions). That seemed like a no-brainer to me. No, you should not travel for a birthday party, etc.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

​


citlali said:


> No matter what, the more people travel the more the disease spread... I can see snowbirds wanted to go back and having to go back but I have no sympathy for people who travelled despite the fact that the virus had started in the US...or the Europeans showing up in Chiapas right now...How irresponsible can people be??


 . . . the virus' origin was China . . . thus had started there . . . Europe, Korea, USA were impacted by the epicenter - Wuhan, China . . .


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes meant China, I know it was China I have relatives living in CHina, so believe me I know..


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

lat19n said:


> This Landau guy's boss is a guy named Pompeo (sec of state). I have cut down drastically how much US news I watch/read but I did catch a couple minutes of Pompeo in front of a podium yesterday and his message was to return to the US NOW - or you may not be able to get in. He was not speaking to Mexico specifically.
> 
> Just found the text of his speech online.
> 
> ...


Well, I'm the old Mexico hand living in Thailand. I was registered with US Embassy here and their advisories about the virus went from once a week to daily to now twice a day.

Thailand only in the past week has been hit with high rates of new infections and the country has slowly shut down. It's now illegal to go out between 10 pm and 4 am.

Even more troubling, certain provinces have either banned foreigners from entering or demand they have certificates. The main tourist airport in Phuket is closing, airlines cutting more and more flights.

The Embassy says everyone not here permanently should leave. I decided to go, even through that means going to DC and Maryland, where the virus rate is much higher. I had been planning to go back to Mexico, but wasn't staying in Thailand anymore.

It's a military gov't here. They dropped the pretence of.a democracy last week when the "former" general who was "elected" prime minister announced the military was taking back power to run the country. They're very nationalistic and despite country's dependence on tourism, have been enacting ever stricter restrictions on Westerners before the virus.

There have been reports in media here of Thais harassing Westerners for bringing in the virus.

That's something you expats in Mexico won't have to face. I am in wonderful gated community and it's a pleasure to be quarantined but so many unknowables.

The thing I fear about Mexico is the very thing I love about ti, family compounds with three generations living together. The virus will spread fast if it gets to the countryside.

Also, such a high percentage of Mexicans work in the "informal" sector. Will the gov't pay them if it goes Into same lockdown as other countries?

The Mexican gov't seems to be resisting a lockdown.

What I can tell you is that Thailand was the same way, and it turned on a dime. Being a military govt helps, but even Japan announced that after April 3, they won't permit American or Thai transit passengers Into the country.

So, my advice is, when the govt wakes up, it gets draconian overnight.

I'm on Qatar Airways. It goes to DOHA, where they're still permitting foreigners to stay in transit inside airport. I have to hope it remains open. From Doha to DC, but Qatar says only US citizens and legal residents can get on that plane, no foreigners, even Qataris or whatever they're called.

If things collapse before I can get on the plane, I'll be happy to stay here for a few months. But that's assuming the world gets a handle on it by the summertime. It seems incredible that they won't, but nobody alive has seen anything alive..

Of course, medical system in US, despite its initial fumbling, is running at full speed with gov't just now announcing at Trump's daily press conference, though it was Pense who announced it, saying US will officially announce Friday that the govt will pay for all coronavirus treatment for everyone. That's pretty big news. As I said, Pence said gov't will announce it Friday.

That's another consideration for expats.

So, if all goes well, I'll go from a place with little infections, in my beach town, to Maryland, where citizens are ordered to stay in their houses. Not looking forward to that.

You expats well placed in Mexico will get through this fine, I believe. Get a face mask. It's obligatory in Thailand. I can't believe it took this long for US to even advise using them.

Yes, I felt stupid going out into the streets with a face mask but I noticed Thais treated me much better as they were all wearing masks. It's a psychological benefit, even though its medical use may not be established. So if all Mexicans start wearing masks, even if not obligatory, I suggest expats do if only for their psychological benefits.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2017)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Well, I'm the old Mexico hand living in Thailand. I was registered with US Embassy here and their advisories about the virus went from once a week to daily to now twice a day.
> . . .
> 
> You expats well placed in Mexico will get through this fine, I believe. Get a face mask. It's obligatory in Thailand. I can't believe it took this long for US to even advise using them.
> ...


Thank you for your perspective, and experience. Travel safely . . . con una sonrisa


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I would say that there are more foreigners wearing msks here than Mexicans so it does not apply yet..


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

citlali said:


> I would say that there are more foreigners wearing msks here than Mexicans so it does not apply yet..


I rarely see any foreigners, but there are a lot of Mexicans wearing masks on the street. I went for a long walk around the city (Guadalajara) yesterday. Maybe one third of the people I saw were wearing masks.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I have been in touch with people from Guadalajara because I work for a school there and all the people involved are wearing masks, cancelled all travels etc , our godson lives with us and work for a large manufacturer in Guadaljara and they also wear masks and follow the rules but I am in San Cristobal now and I can tell you they are not many people wearing masks.. here in town and even less in the comunities .
Yesterday a young man from Aldama showed up at my house wearing a mask and so far it is the only one I who has come to my house wearing a mask.
I have gone every day in my car to Amatenango and same thing, I have not seen ayone with a mask ether..
I have seen foreigners here with masks and a few Mexicans but not many, The traffic is way down so people must be staying home more than they were, it takes me 10mn to get to my house from the pereferico when it usually takes 20 to 25mn so yes the traffic is way lighter.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

In Morelos life is slowly changing. Any of the large stores (Costco, Superama, Mega etc) are only allowing one person from a family in the store at a time. Someone wrote that stores such as HomeDepot are not allowing the elderly in the store (I don't now the definition of elderly). Some have expressed concern there might be an attempt to stop liquor sales. 

While some restaurants are closed (and some will still seat you), many now provide para lavar or free delivery. I went to a Guadelajara farmacia last night (granted it was late) but the doors where chained and only open about 4". There was a guy there and I told him what I wanted, he went and got it and I paid him through the door.

My wife is currently in the hospital. When I showed up yesterday they now took my temperature at the street and handed me a mask. When I got inside, while some staff were wearing masks many were not. I joked about it with some of them and they said - just be sure and use the gel (which is everywhere) a lot.

There are 3 deaths at the moment in Morelos. If I were in charge, I would gate the travel at the toll booth on the autopista leaving Mexico City. Maybe only allow residents of Morelos travel here. But I am not in charge...


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

In France people from large cities are getting to be really resented, they go to their second home at night and contaminate areas with no virus.. Now they will check people on the freeways.. Bring near Mexico City in an affluent city will have he same results.. yes checks on the roads would be a good thing but do not expect it too soon..when enough people die it could happen.. who knows.. I was just reading about apathy against the virus in Chiapas where there are very few known cases..it is just a question of time and all of a sudden the situation changes.
Lat I hope your wife gets out of the hospital very quickly, hospitals are not a good place to be right now.
THe daughter of a friend went to the hosptal this week as she was having soe problems, she thought.. She is 6 months pregnant and has diabetes.. she came back home with the virus.. she was tested and she does have it.. so far it looks like a flu..


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

lat19n said:


> While some restaurants are closed (and some will still seat you), many now provide para lavar or free delivery.


FYI- "lavar" means "to wash". It's "para llevar" (pronouced yay-var)- to take away.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

surabi said:


> FYI- "lavar" means "to wash". It's "para llevar" (pronouced yay-var)- to take away.


Guess I need this site to provide a Spanish language spell check which understands my intent. While you are at it you could have corrected this for me - "I don't now the definition of elderly".

For me the important thing is my infantile Spanish is good enough to keep me alive. 

On Thursday I called my favorite restaurant and asked for enchiladas verdes con pollo para llevar. When I got home and opened it up I found a ensalada verde with sliced up chicken on top (which happened to be pretty darn good).


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

citlali said:


> In France people from large cities are getting to be really resented, they go to their second home at night and contaminate areas with no virus.. Now they will check people on the freeways.. Bring near Mexico City in an affluent city will have he same results.. yes checks on the roads would be a good thing but do not expect it too soon..when enough people die it could happen.. who knows.. I was just reading about apathy against the virus in Chiapas where there are very few known cases..it is just a question of time and all of a sudden the situation changes.
> Lat I hope your wife gets out of the hospital very quickly, hospitals are not a good place to be right now.
> THe daughter of a friend went to the hosptal this week as she was having soe problems, she thought.. She is 6 months pregnant and has diabetes.. she came back home with the virus.. she was tested and she does have it.. so far it looks like a flu..


Yes - we live in a community where (in normal times) 90% or so of the residents only come for the weekend. Now many of them (maybe 40%) are staying here permanently. We don't 'rub elbows' with them anyway, but the security detail has taken to wearing masks etc.

I'm sure you have seen this story...
https://mexiconewsdaily.com/news/coronavirus/communities-restrict-access-to-combat-coronavirus/

When I took my wife to the hospital a week ago now (at 4AM) it was an emergency and I just opted for the nearest/best place. It is costing us a small fortune but I have no doubt had I taken her to the IMSS hospital she might be dead. As it is, during the surgery the surgeon managed to just 'nick' BOTH of her lungs which caused them to slowly lose air. At 2AM, when the hospital seemed to be manned by a bunch of students, she could no longer breath (because both lungs had collapsed) and they had no idea what to do. I've learned SO much in the last week about medicine/anatomy - and that in Mexico they need stricter standards before allowing a person to leave medical school.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No , I had not seen the story but I am not surprised at all....


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lat19n said:


> When I took my wife to the hospital a week ago now (at 4AM) it was an emergency and I just opted for the nearest/best place. It is costing us a small fortune but I have no doubt had I taken her to the IMSS hospital she might be dead. As it is, during the surgery the surgeon managed to just 'nick' BOTH of her lungs which caused them to slowly lose air. At 2AM, when the hospital seemed to be manned by a bunch of students, she could no longer breath (because both lungs had collapsed) and they had no idea what to do. I've learned SO much in the last week about medicine/anatomy - and that in Mexico they need stricter standards before allowing a person to leave medical school.


The "students" you saw at 2 am could have been recent medical school graduates. Remember that people here usually begin medical school coming straight out of "prepa", which means they are 18 or 19 and graduate 5 years later, when they are 23 or 24.

I hope that your wife is recovering nicely from her ordeal and that she will soon be able to come home. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

I know a lot of people think it's too hard to learn Spanish, more then basic, but the way I taught myself was just to play out in my head what I needed to accomplish the next day and look up how to say it in Spanish, using correct verb tenses and all. Because I was actually using those sentences, they stayed with me, as opposed to just taking a Spanish class and learning a bunch of stuff you might not have much occasion to say. 
So if I look up how to ask " I'm looking for some sandpaper", now I know how to say "I'm looking for some" and can just change the last word. It's amazing how well that worked for me and my Spanish is now fairly decent, although by no means fluent. I wouldn't be able to carry on an in-depth political discussion with an educated Mexican, for instance. But at least I no longer say "Quiero..." -I want, rather than "Quisiera...."- I would like. Which sounds more polite.
A friend of mine, when he was having his house built, was talking to his contractor one day about where he wanted the windows in the bedroom. He kept talking about the "camarron" and his contractor was looking at him funny. He only found out later the word he wanted was "recamara".


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

My problem with Spanish is that we live in the boonies. I can possibly go days without needing to speak to someone in Spanish. My wife is fluent and we tried the - only talk Spanish in the house - and that lasts a few hours. When I run off to the ferreteria I research the Spanish word for what I want. They even gave me a 2020 Truper catalog so I can look for what I want at home. The first couple of years here I had a one day a week private tutor. She was great but has since moved on to the big city and we no longer see her. Any language school which might be available is perhaps 30 minutes away (and pricey). At one point I used Duolingo quite a bit. Most recently I watch Youtube videos by a particular girl which are very good. 

We do have a handful of close well educated Mexican friends. We only speak in Spanish with them and some of the conversations can be a little 'headsy'. We get by sometimes rewording a thought several times. Often times my wife jumps in and acts as an interpreter. What is bad is that my wife has gotten so used to playing that role that sometimes I don't even get the chance to try and when I stop her she thinks I am telling her to shut up.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Funny I do not use quiero o quisiera...when shopping.. but "se vende" ?...The most important words to learn are "no hay" anyways... I learned chaval. moyuk, mayuk .... all words in Maya languages for "no hay".. Those are the important words to learn down here .


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

What a riot reading about learning Spanish. I taught Spanish a few years at a UC and I didn't fit into the department apparatus at all. I'm pretty skeptical of the "communicative" method being a breakthrough. It gets kind of religious. I do think it is incrementally better because you talk about things of interest to the students. If I hear the name Bill VanPatten and Destinos another time I'm going to chuck my cookies. He didn't invent the methodology, anyway.

Yeah, quiero is a bit direct and quisiera sounds like you're almost begging. You can always say "quería", about right for a bar asking for a drink to which you can add "estaba seco/a", but I'm with citlali (plenty of citlalis around these parts BTW), it's "hay ...?". Or "Dónde está...?" Don't forget your disculpas and gracias. Anyway, don't expect Mexicans to correct you, as long as they understand you, life is good.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

xolo said:


> What a riot reading about learning Spanish. I taught Spanish a few years at a UC and I didn't fit into the department apparatus at all. I'm pretty skeptical of the "communicative" method being a breakthrough. It gets kind of religious. I do think it is incrementally better because you talk about things of interest to the students. If I hear the name Bill VanPatten and Destinos another time I'm going to chuck my cookies. He didn't invent the methodology, anyway.
> 
> Yeah, quiero is a bit direct and quisiera sounds like you're almost begging. You can always say "quería", about right for a bar asking for a drink to which you can add "estaba seco/a", but I'm with citlali (plenty of citlalis around these parts BTW), it's "hay ...?". Or "Dónde está...?" Don't forget your disculpas and gracias. Anyway, don't expect Mexicans to correct you, as long as they understand you, life is good.


I began my teaching career teaching Spanish while working on my M.A. Then I switched to teaching EFL, because I wanted a chance to work and live abroad. Later on I returned to the States and taught ESL in a community college for many years. When I retired in Mexico in 2007, I taught English privately in my home. After all of this experience, I still don't know what the communicative method consists of. Could you enlighten me?

Here in Mexico City, when I go to the tianguis or supermarket, I usually ask, "¿Hay ----?". That seems to work. Mexicans are very kind to non-speakers of Spanish attempting to communicate with them. As long as they understand you, all is well.


----------



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

I am going through a health issue with my wife at the moment and I've been a little stressed out as of late.

Last night it kind of came to a tipping point and I called a very close friend. We have known her for perhaps 7 years now. She has a PhD. We are close enough that we have all gone on weekend trips together. She is the executor on our wills. Her family is from Veracruz and she has several doctors in the family. In my crappy Spanish I did my best to share my frustrations with her last night. She called one of her brothers (a doctor) and he called my wife's surgeon. Turns out they have heard of each other (same field) ...

Anyway - when our friend called me back later last night to let me know the result of the two doctors talking - she spoke to me in perfect fluent English. I was in shock. All these years of me struggling to speak to her in Spanish. and her not letting on for a moment she spoke English.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

In my experience, most educated Mexicans speak English quite well, if not fluently. Sometimes more fluently than a lot of native English speakers


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

I detect a bit of irony. 

The way it was in my department, communicative plus activities, the objective was to get everyone talking to each other (communicative) doing things of interest to them in small groups or walking around (activities). Grammar drills were not done, stigmatized really, along with anything appearing to be "a lecture". Of course, grammar homework was relentless and the exams were 50% grammar.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

xolo said:


> I detect a bit of irony.
> 
> The way it was in my department, communicative plus activities, the objective was to get everyone talking to each other (communicative) doing things of interest to them in small groups or walking around (activities). Grammar drills were not done, stigmatized really, along with anything appearing to be "a lecture". Of course, grammar homework was relentless and the exams were 50% grammar.


No irony intended. I got my B.S.ed. in Spanish a long time before the communicative method was even thought of. And I have no formal training in ESL/EFL, which I figured out on my own, more or less, so the communicative method never was part of my training.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

The most fun days in Spanish classes (and I took classes for about the first 6 years I lived here) were the days when we got the teacher distracted and just talked about some random subject for the whole class. One teacher I had was easy to get started and it was great.

I want to go back to taking classes again, but between work, the upcoming election and the virus, it is not going to happen for awhile.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Love in the Time of Cholera

I don't know how this thread of virus got to Spanish lessons, but on virus. Qatar airlines did fly an empty plane into Bangkok to take out foreigners. The plane was just half filled, and I gotta say, the leg from Doha to Washington Dulles, with only American residents permitted, was a quarter filled.

It's rank speculation on my part, but I think US gov't went to Qatar govt and said, hey, we saved your country from Iraq. Take a loss (one of richest airlines in world anyway) and help get Americans home. I think most US airlines suspended or go through where Americans can't even transits like Japan.

So back about 16 hours and you know, first time back in US in five years, and it's even communal feeling that after 9/11, which was localized to DC and NYC

Every is so kind to everyone. Washington Dulles was dead good. Customs official's only words was whether she could help this aging gent with luggage. No thought of inspecting. No questions. Every passenger just waved through (Darn! Opportunity missed!)

I'm in Maryland, not noted for their friendliest, and all anyone says is asking what they could do to help. Everyone super polite. People came up to me, complete strangers, not in commerce, asking if they could help me in anyway.

Of course main joy was meeting my five year old granddaughter, saw her only as a baby. As I said earlier, she's young enough not to see me as some ugly beast out of a Disney movie.

Got stuck in airport with about $400 in baht. Exchange banks all closed. Bangkok airport only had a few stores open, so I found a place that sells jewelry and other lady things like scarves and just spent the whole wad on gifts for my daughter and granddaughter. Just gave them the whole bad of swag and said, "Divide it up, ladies."

A cat I raised remembered me and immediately spent an hour sitting on my lap.

Of course, American curtness will return as life returns to normal. Nice to enjoy it.

With my son-in-law wanting to go in on a business with me, and a good Mexican friend, my goal is to work six months in each country. Well I could live six months in each place on what I get, but building a business is so much fun. I built two good ones, and three that didn't take off - all the while working in journalism and international PR.

But supremely jet lagged after four years in Thailand. I shed a little tear for the wonderful condo I left behind. Rented.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Meritorious-MasoMenos said:


> Love in the Time of Cholera
> 
> I don't know how this thread of virus got to Spanish lessons, but on virus. Qatar airlines did fly an empty plane into Bangkok to take out foreigners. The plane was just half filled, and I gotta say, the leg from Doha to Washington Dulles, with only American residents permitted, was a quarter filled.
> 
> ...


Very glad to hear you are safely back, MMM. But a question. Do you not have to be in strict quarantine as a returning traveller? In Canada a returning traveller (from anywhere outside the country) has to enter strict “self-isolation” for 14 days. Go straight home, do not go get groceries, do not stop by to say hi to family, do not pass GO, do not collect $200 (although if you qualify for the Canadian Emergency Relief Benefit you can collect $2000 per month)! Returning travellers can’t even go out for a walk for 2 weeks. Violators will be punished. From the Government of Canada’s website: 

“ Failure to comply with this Order is an offense under the Quarantine Act. Maximum penalties include a fine of up to $750,000 and/or imprisonment for six months. Further, a person who causes a risk of imminent death or serious bodily harm to another person while wilfully or recklessly contravening this Act or the regulations could be liable for a fine of up to $1,000,000 or to imprisonment of up to three years, or to both. Spot checks will be conducted by the Government of Canada to verify compliance.”


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Seriously, you went through airports and sat on planes and then had direct contact with your family, including a young child? You needed to go straight into self-quarantine for 14 days, connect with yor family online and by phone. 
And you handed your daughter a bag of stuff you bought in the airport, which she then handled without gloves and without sterilizing any of it.
Oy vey, another clueless person who potentially spreads the virus all around the planet. I'm speechless.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes another person that should have been stopped at the border...this is how the virus keeps moving..


----------

